# Outside Kitchen Door Fix



## hybris1

The other day I noticed that there were two bulges in the door of my outside kitchen. These were being caused by the shock support brackets. They are just screwed into the fiberglass/foam composite and there is no hard point there. The screws were not failing but distorting the fiberglass. Since the shock pivot point is towards the inside, the brackets want to bend inwards. My 323BH is still under warranty but I honestly did not know how they would fix the problem. I was kind of afraid what the dealer may do. What I ended up doing was to weld some 3/32" plate to the original brackets. This would not only distribute the load but also reduce the bending force to the door. I let the door relax for about 2 weeks in the Texas sun and it almost returned to normal. I am pretty happy how it came out. I hope Keystone address this issue on future models.


----------



## Cecilt

Mine broke over the summer while we were on vacation. The round part that the strut attaches door on the door bracket snapped off due to the twisting and force the strut was applying to it. Fortunately, I was able to jury rig it up and it worked for the remainder of our trip.

Keystone sent me new brackets. What I also did was reverse the struts. The way they are mounted allows the door to "slam" open unless you hold it till it fully opens. Impossible for my kids to do this. I drove around the beach which as over 900 campsites and I would say 99% of the outdoor kitchen doors had the struts reversed. It made a big difference. I also, took each bracket that is mounted to the door off and bent them toward the outside. If you look at them and even the OP mentioned this they want to bend in. This also helped quite a bit. So far these two things and the door has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Cecilt

ob277rl said:


> Cecilt it would be nice if Keystone actually visited this forum and applied the fixes and changes we do to make our Outback's a quality trailer. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Amen. We can keep wishing but have better chance of winning the lottery.


----------



## H2oSprayer

ob277rl said:


> Cecilt it would be nice if Keystone actually visited this forum and applied the fixes and changes we do to make our Outback's a quality trailer. Good Luck.


At the last Factory Rally, we learned that they DO check into this as well as other forums on a daily basis.


----------

